# Debridement



## LindaA (Jan 29, 2010)

I have an MD who likes to do debridements more than once a day.  Is it best to put a mod 59 on the second tx? This is concerning both Medicare and private ins's.


----------



## Stine0 (Jan 29, 2010)

If you are billing a distinct procedure unassociated with the original, you should bill the 59.  However, if the procedure is related, you can bill a modifier 76 - Repeat procedure or service by the same physician.  Either review the modifiers at the front (summary) or in Appendix A of your CPT book.  These codes are typically acceptable by all insurance.


----------

